# Roundup Ready Alfalfa



## WaterShedRanch (Jan 29, 2012)

I'm getting ready to seed a new alfalfa field and am looking at RoundUp Ready alfalfa. The local Co-ops offer Steyer and Cropland. Are all roundup ready alfalfas created equal or is one better than the other? Also to those who have planted it how do you like it vs. non GMO alfalfa?


----------



## duramax (Dec 18, 2010)

Before you make a decision, read the book " Seeds of Deception"


----------



## Cozyacres (Jul 16, 2009)

duramax said:


> Before you make a decision, read the book " Seeds of Deception"


Or check this web site, www.wanttoknow.info/deception10pg


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

WaterShedRanch said:


> Are all roundup ready alfalfas created equal or is one better than the other? Also to those who have planted it how do you like it vs. non GMO alfalfa?


Pretty much all the same. I don't think I could have kept the grasses and weeds out here in TN without RR alfalfas. There are also other ideas out there about deception......like "how to make your book sell better"....









Regards, Mike


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Also Watershedranch, some varieties have more guard traits against certain insects....so if you are plagued by a certain insect you may want to lean towards that variety that has defensive traits against that insect(if available).

Regards, Mike


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

WaterShedRanch said:


> I'm getting ready to seed a new alfalfa field and am looking at RoundUp Ready alfalfa. The local Co-ops offer Steyer and Cropland. Are all roundup ready alfalfas created equal or is one better than the other? Also to those who have planted it how do you like it vs. non GMO alfalfa?


You could be buying the same alfalfa in 2 different bags.All RU alfalfa was grown under contract of Monsanto.

In soybeans and corn seed co's are required to put a variety # on tag so you can see if they are the same variety.But I don't think they are for alfalfa.

A couple yrs ago I saved $50 a bag on seedcorn.Same vareity different co's.


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

I might plant some next year also. Have any of you had anyone not want to buy your hay because it is roundup ready? I had a horsey person call and ask for hay that is non GMO. Most alfalfa has been GMO for years and years.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Teslan said:


> I might plant some next year also. Have any of you had anyone not want to buy your hay because it is roundup ready? I had a horsey person call and ask for hay that is non GMO. Most alfalfa has been GMO for years and years.


Teslan, I have had only one buyer express dislike.....and the rest I think are unaware enough to ask at this time. That could change in time....but I never bring it up first.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

Vol said:


> Teslan, I have had only one buyer express dislike.....and the rest I think are unaware enough to ask at this time. That could change in time....but I never bring it up first.
> 
> Regards, Mike


I agree. Someday soon they will know to ask. They might not even care if it affects the animals they just might be anti Monsanto just because it's the in thing to be.


----------



## travelerbj (Aug 5, 2012)

Teslan said:


> I agree. Someday soon they will know to ask. They might not even care if it affects the animals they just might be anti Monsanto just because it's the in thing to be.


Some people ask for roundup ready hay because they know it's weed free


----------



## hayray (Feb 23, 2009)

I have a lot of people ask about it.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

hayray said:


> I have a lot of people ask about it.


Do those inividuals express very much negativity about rr Ray?

Regards, Mike


----------



## hayray (Feb 23, 2009)

For them I believe it is a anti Monsanto thing only.


----------

